# Chinese herbalist - Dungannon area



## puddles (Jun 5, 2008)

I have been for acupunture to help with blood flow cause I have short periods (1-2 days) and for relaxation as I find it hard, bit stressed most of the time! Read the book "The Infertility Cure" by R Lewis but was disappointed none of the acupunturists I went to combined it with herbal advice.

Was reading the message about chinese herbalist in northern ireland - I live in the Dungannon area - does anyone know of someone around this area?  

I don't want to go to the ones in the shopping centres, I mean one in a clinic or something.


----------



## weeza82 (Dec 14, 2007)

Hi Puddles? 

I'm from Dungannon too and the only Chinese herbalists I can think of is the ones who advertises in the Courier, but I'm not sure where they are based.....  I went to a herbalist just over a year ago, pre-diagnosis. He was able to tell me my condition was good, just by feeling my pulse and looking at my tongue. I dismissed it but he was right (suppose he had a 50:50 chance of it being me   ). He recommended a course of acupuncture, which I chickened out of and a dose of tablets, can't read chinese, so don't know what they are!  A word of warning though, I have heard it said, not to take chinese remedies during tx as they can adversely interfere with the d/r and stimming drugs. 

Come join us on the NI girls thread, for a bit of crack!!!

Weeza


----------



## bron11 (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi I have been trying for months to find someone in NI but to no avail.  I have been using acuputure for last 6 months, but failed IVF this month.  Would like to compare treatments of acupunturist for advice and help.  Can anyone help with this thanks bron


----------



## galaxy girl (Feb 12, 2008)

there is a clinic that combines herbal with acupuncture - they are on the lisburn road. 

I have heard of someone in Stewartstown for the Dungannon girls - but don't know if they are any good.

I went to Sharon Campbell in Belfast. No herbs - but i preferred that as they can mess up your meds on an IVF cycle and I'm a big woose about taking funny smelling potions!


----------



## bron11 (Jul 16, 2008)

Regarding treatment for acupuncture, can you tell me what points were used on the body for comparison.  Whats your thoughts on electro acupuncture? Thanks bron


----------



## galaxy girl (Feb 12, 2008)

Sorry Bron no idea which points she used apart from their were a few in my head, round my feet, in my arms and in my tummy - I'm no help at all , I just lay there trying to relax!

Zita West rates electro acupuncture - but I don't know where in NI offers it. 

I'm not actually sure I would return to acupuncture given my neg. cycle. But at the time I wanted to try anything and everything I thought might help. I'm on a fertility diet etc. But have found the motivation waning after the BFN.


----------



## puddles (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi Bron

I went to the acupunturist in Coleraine and she concentrated on lower back, wrists and feet. 

I saw her 6 times and then found the travel too much from Dungannon.  

Then I went to the guy in Stewartstown and he only wanted to see me for 3 treatments.  He left the needles in longer and always the same points - ankles + below knee 15 minutes and then 15 minutes in lower back.

Hasn´t changed my periods though - I think you have to look at it as long term benefit for IVF or being able to relax etc.

Puddles


----------



## bron11 (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks all for responses, I have spoken with another acpuncuturist, and we are going to start charting my Basal Body Tem, to see what this can tell.  As my temp is not even reaching the standard 36.5, she was concerned that i might have a thyroid problem, which app can affect fertility.  So have arranged test to see if this is an issue.  My temp rounds around 34.5 but would go down to 32.9, - has anyone else used the BBT charting and can they advice me on this?  Thanks bron


----------



## galaxy girl (Feb 12, 2008)

Bron - have never charted temp. But I do have an under active thyroid and antibodies attacking my thyroid. It does affect fertility ++ but can be managed with drugs.


----------



## puddles (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi Bron

I charted my temp for 2 years and recently stopped as I just got tired of it.  Now I just go by mucus changes to know the ovulation time.  During months I attended acupunture my temperature was more normal for the stages and temperature stayed high right until the day before the next period.  However after 2 months or so it returned to my old eratic zig zag pattern.  It is useful to see what your body is doing.  Good luck

Puddles


----------

